
California Warns About Cell Phone Exposure and Health Risks - tapanjk
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alicegwalton/2017/12/16/california-warns-about-cell-phone-exposure-and-health-risks
======
Frogolocalypse
From abstract of a paper that is being referred to :

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1877782110...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1877782110001517)

> Background: There is continuing public and scientific interest in the
> possibility that exposure to radiofrequency (RF) electromagnetic fields
> (EMF) from mobile telephones or other wireless devices and applications
> might increase the risk of certain cancers or other diseases. The interest
> is amplified by the rapid world-wide penetration of such technologies. The
> evidence from epidemiological studies published to date have not been
> consistent and, in particular, further studies are required to identify
> whether longer term (well beyond 10 years) RF exposure might pose some
> health risk...

> Conclusions: A prospective cohort study conducted with appropriate diligence
> and a sufficient sample size, overcomes many of the shortcomings of previous
> studies. Its major advantages are exposure assessment prior to the diagnosis
> of disease, the prospective collection of objective exposure information,
> long-term follow-up of multiple health outcomes, and the flexibility to
> investigate future changes in technologies or new research questions.

So basically people are worried, but there isn't any evidence found that
supports the theory that there is an issue.

And the study?

[https://academic.oup.com/ije/article/46/3/775/3038111](https://academic.oup.com/ije/article/46/3/775/3038111)

A total non-conclusion that talks about how to conduct a study. Oh, and people
who use phones a lot might get fat. Implementing regulations or guidelines
with a complete lack of supporting evidence looks to me like a complete waste
of money.

